# Need Pics of your 2010 "Team Issue" Madone



## gtxscirocco (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello,

Im looking for pics of your 2010 Team Issue Madone.. Lets see what you have !!!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## gtxscirocco (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

There are already quite a few posted in the other 2010 threads.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, this may be more pictures than you wanted. 

The RXL cages and wheels really look great with any Project One with a lot of white on it.


----------



## Metal Building Mike (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea, great looking bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice bike. Re the colors: Is the red "chi," the white "white," or pearl, and the black "black" or "starry night black?"


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry, whole bike pictures didn't turn out as nice. Here's probably the best one. It's a Team Issue with Pearl White and Candy Red. Didn't get a choice on blacks... and its mostly just nude unidirectional carbon where you see black.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Chain is dirty, tisk, tisk!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I rarely take the chain off and soak it, but that was actually ran through a chain cleaner and lubed a day earlier.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Just giving you crap, bike looks good. A little WD-40 sprayed on a rag cleans the outer links right up for the photos, though.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

k, i'll try that next time. thanks!


----------



## cycle7man (Dec 8, 2009)

*Team Issue - Yellow?*

It has been very helpful to see actual pictures of customized bikes because the P1 tool doesn't render the bikes as accurately as a real picture. I'm looking to do something a bit different and use "Solar Flare Yellow" or "Metal Flake Yellow" as the base color with "black" as the secondary color. I'm wondering if it will be too bright in person (wake up two weeks after receiving it and trying to figure out how to tone it down!). Any thoughts from others on this combination of colors?

I've thought about the same colors "black and yellow" in a custom flame design but for the same reasons I'm worried about getting tired of flames. If not team issue then I'll probably end up with the standard color: white/black/with the hidden yellow.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the standard one looks better than that color combination. I'd be a little worried about the blacks not matching up right, either... I think they might look funny together. I'd consider switching the black to white or something.. or better yet, saving the money and going with the standard black & yellow, which looks awesome.

I guess I should come clean and say I don't like yellow. If that paint job had been red instead of yellow, I would have saved the $$! I like the green best of the standard colors.


----------

